# Strength loss when cutting



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

So everyone "knows" that you lose strength when cutting.

But I seem to be nosediving on the big lifts but on the isolations still increasing :confused1:

e.g. deadlift from 130kg to 110kg, bench from 70kg to 60kg (and yesterday I dropped to 55kg as I struggled), squat 85kg to 70kg.

But for e.g. db rows, curls even DB decline bench still creeping up.

I've gone from around 3000kcals to around 2100kcals and from 83kg to 78kg in 6 weeks.

According to body fat calcs I'm losing lean mass at about 0.4kg/week which seems a lot.

Surely all the weight loss can't be muscle? Is it just energy from food I'm lacking?


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Right calm down dear, unless you've got access to a DEXA scan, you can't be sure of those numbers at all.

Strength loses are to be expected to a degree, however, those strength loses are pretty bad. Have you dropped training volume/frequency like you probably should on a cut? Intensity (% of 1RM on the bar remains the same). If you're trying to keep the same training volume on a cut unassisted, you're ****ing in the wind & it's not required to spare LBM.

Manipulate energy intake (both caloric & macronutrient) around training, many guys do well with one third of their carbs pre workout, two thirds post workout.

It's good that your assistance exercises are going up


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

I'm trying to stick to 5x5 on the big lifts, yes.

One thing I'm doing is adding extra sets to keep the overall volume going up if not the max weight.

e.g. today I did 5x5 squat then lowered the weight and did a set of 10 and a set of 8 so the total weight lifted was more than last week.

Is this wrong?

I traine 3x per week, about 60 mins a time, I haven't changed that but I have dropped a few of the assistance exercises and swapped in some extra cardio.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

When I cut my lifts nose dive. I just perma bulk. :lol:


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Mate that is quite a drop in strength, especially over 6 weeks....just a suggestion but unless you have a deadline for losing bf- slow it down.... i find i can keep my strength, i just cant handle the volume in the gym. You seem to be running quite a large deficit, i like to start out reducing calories gradually that way it gives me somewhere to go when weight loss inevitably stalls. It was a good suggestion above that one third carbs pre workout, remainder post workout....


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Also 5x5 is brutally hard work when bulking never mind cutting! Maybe 2x5 and one back down set of 8 reps on compounds. I wouldnt even bother with much isolation stuff tbh, in your case it may be interfering with recuperation and that is energy you could be using on the big stuff....


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Same with me every lift has nosedived since my cut.. Loosing fat tho so not too worried


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

Been cutting for nearly 2 weeks and my squats went down but my bench is as strong as ever. I tried to make the most of timing my carbs with my workouts.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you dropped carbs as the main way to achieve your deficit? If so the issue might well be helped by ensuring some glycogen replenishment or glycogen loading strategies - either fast carbs and protein PWO, or a combo of slower release and fast carbs pre workout.

Some degree of strength loss does occur with cutting long term but I often early in cutting I find strength going up on lifts that are closed chain where the whole body moves like squats, dips, deadlifts, pullups because the added resistance from bodyweight gets lighter - exercises that are open chain however I generally is where I see strength loss first, then closed chain much later.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I think one issue can be the psychological effect of expecting to get weaker causing you to end up lifting less.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Leave your ego at the door


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

rknights said:


> Been cutting for nearly 2 weeks and my squats went down but my bench is as strong as ever. I tried to make the most of timing my carbs with my workouts.


After 2 weeks I was ok. Even 3 or 4 I think.

I had a week off while on holiday and it was when I cam back things had gone rubbish.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I started my cut and lifts are way down. I was training ppl 5x5 compounds and 3x8 isolations mainly for strength, on a cut I've decided on 3x8 compounds and 3x12 isolations, obviously a lot lower weight and seems to be going well.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

dtlv said:


> *Have you dropped carbs as the main way to achieve your deficit?* If so the issue might well be helped by ensuring some glycogen replenishment or glycogen loading strategies - either fast carbs and protein PWO, or a combo of slower release and fast carbs pre workout.
> 
> Some degree of strength loss does occur with cutting long term but I often early in cutting I find strength going up on lifts that are closed chain where the whole body moves like squats, dips, deadlifts, pullups because the added resistance from bodyweight gets lighter - exercises that are open chain however I generally is where I see strength loss first, then closed chain much later.


Not really - Just dropped everything and keeping protein up.

I have a decent breakfast about 1hr pre workout and protein/oats/dextrose shake post workout.

Just checked and in the first two weeks of cut, strength still went up.

Maybe it is the time off that did it.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> I started my cut and lifts are way down. I was training ppl 5x5 compounds and 3x8 isolations mainly for strength, on a cut I've decided on 3x8 compounds and 3x12 isolations, obviously a lot lower weight and seems to be going well.


Yeah - did something similar.

5x5 of bench/quats/deads

3x10 on everything else

This is what I've been doing bulk and cut.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Varg said:


> Yeah - did something similar.
> 
> 5x5 of bench/quats/deads
> 
> ...


My lifts are slowly going up though, with lowering the weight and sets on compounds and increased reps despite lack of calories. I was benching around 90kg for 5x5 when bulking and currently benching 80kg for 3x8 (just haha).


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I find maintaining significant volume with heavy lifts difficult in a deficit, pre & intra WO nutrition is more critical than in a surplus during a cut imo.

I'd rather 10 triples than 6 sets of 5 for example. I just find that when reps become difficult getting half way through a set and getting the 'FUUUU' feeling and having to grind the remainders out (with good form) is just very exhausting because recovery is compromised.

It's difficult to find a balance where you still train hard but don't drive yourself in to the ground.

Generally speaking strength maintenance is my aim when cutting rather than gain, though it is definitely possible. Rather than regression.


----------

